# Control LCD - teclado matricial con PIC 16F887: ayuda



## Massey (May 15, 2010)

Hola a todos, estoy intentando realizar un programa que muestre en una pantalla LCD lo que escribes en un teclado matricial 4x4 con un pic 16F887. Las subrutinas que utilizo sé que son correctas puesto que ya las he utilizado anteriormente y con éxito para programillas de control de encendido de Leds con teclado o mostrar mensajes predefinidos por software en la LCD, sin embargo, es a la hora de unirlas cuando fallo y, la verdad, no sé en qué.

He simulado (aparentemente sin problemas en el asm) y en el Proteus como si enviase el ascii, y la pantalla lo mostraría; no obstante no puedo simular el teclado.

He mirado programas del estilo para pics de la familia 16F87x y todos ellos se utilizan interrupciones. Yo quisiera evitarlas, quizás no sea lo recomendable, ¿pero supondría algún problema?

Agradecería que me echaseis una mano con el tema. Adjunto el código, creo que voy bien encaminado pero falla algún pequeño detalle. También pienso que podría serle útil a alguien que hiciese un programa del estilo, para partir de base.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano a quienes contesten.


----------



## andyt (Jun 18, 2010)

compdres tengo el mismo problema con el teclado,,,, no funcina.. y en la simulcion en proteus el pin rb4y rb5 me salen en gris .. colaboracion porfa
el programa esta bien ya que tengo elmisno programa con el 877a y funciona correctamente


----------



## Chvase (Mar 15, 2011)

El problema esta en los registros, ya encontre los registros a utilziar, pero aun asi no puedo echarlo a andar............
WPUB= 0B11110000;// y seleccionas los pullups q vas a utilizar
IOCB= 0B11110000;// y seleccionas los pullups q vas a utilizar
WDTCON= 0B00001111;
//OPTION_REG=0B10000000;
//ANSEL=0B00000000;
ANSELH=0B000000;

Si alguien encuentra la forma hagala saber. Gracias


----------

